# Danish Open 2008 results



## Rama (Mar 30, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk won the Danish Open 2008 with an average of 12.78 seconds. Joël van Noort finished second (13.22) and Gunnar Krig finished third (15.46).

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DanishOpen2008
Great results guys, I am especially happy with the bld results.


----------



## Doudou (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes... 
Congrats to Clément for all his BLD results... 

My NR is safe ... but not far !


----------



## pjk (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice results. Erik won almost every event he competed in, amazing. Congrats guys.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 30, 2008)

Rama said:


> I am especially happy with the bld results.





Doudou said:


> ... Congrats to Clément for all his BLD results...



And not to mention that Gunnar finnaly manage to set one after 12 tries


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm having the feeling that Erik isn't practicing as much anymore.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 30, 2008)

what happened to Dennis? 7 min bld? 

and he told me he was going to try like 13 or 15 cubes...and did just 5?


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr. van Galen, what happened in fewest moves?! Only 39!


----------



## Jacco (Mar 30, 2008)

Nooo! My multi-blind NR =(

Nice results though, I'll get my revenge =)


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, Joel van Noort got 4. o_0 I didn't know he was good at multi.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 31, 2008)

alexc said:


> Wow, Joel van Noort got 4. o_0 I didn't know he was good at multi.



me neither...

I knew he had the letter pairs list ready, but didn't know he was already using it...


----------



## Annica (Mar 31, 2008)

Pedro said:


> what happened to Dennis? 7 min bld?



He was showing off and did it OH....


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you know:

* There were > 50% foreigners?
* Erik, Joël and Dennis not only shared a car, but also place 1-2-3 on 3x3x3_blind? (they must have invented a new cheating method )
* Erik thinks he is slow on 5x5x5 because he lost the WR's and couldn't get them back?
* The Dutch are now by far the best at multi-blind (6 persons did a 100%)
* Arnaud got a 16.91 on 3x3x3 (keyhole)???? (PLL-skip)
* Arnaud did not get a sub-30 on 3x3x3 final (Fridrich)???? (some pops)
* Arnaud really hates pops, but that doesn't prevent them from happening? (5x5x5 first 3 were pops, megaminx first 2 were pops)
* Danes play a very weird mixture of pool, billiard and bowling?
* The only place you see Lego is on a milk carton?
* Arnaud was on the podium 3 times 

P.S. for FMC I used normal Fridrich. 8 move cross, 4 * 4 move pairs, T-OLL, U-PLL


----------



## guusrs (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Arnaud,

I bet you had a nice time over there!
Do you got the FMC scramble?

Let's what I an make of it....

Gus


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow Erik knows how to dominate a competition. 
Nice BLD results from Dennis, Joel, Erik, Clement... Well the BLD and Multiblind events were very good at all. 

Side note: My big image list is close to beeing complete.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2008)

Having fun is what it is all about for me. I was happy with all my results, but really mad about all the pops that ruined my averages.

FMC scramble, my solution (official) and my solution (unofficial) will be up tonight after I get home.


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you know?
Joël and Erik were allowed to borrow the car of Dennis' dad?
This car is a VW Touran?
This car is only the 2nd car of his dad?
His 1st car is a Porche boxter!!!?
Erik broke his speedrecord in a car with about 175 km/h?
This is faster than his mom's who drives for about 23 years now?
Joël is hard to recognise these days?
Dennis gave Joël and Erik a small lesson in German swearing?
Danish open was a great competition?
Joël, Arnaud and Erik will go for another competition next weekend in Spain?
Erik is out of questions now and hopes more people (Joël, Dennis) will post some more?


----------



## Sin-H (Mar 31, 2008)

Now I'm kinda cleverer than I was before... Congrats Erik on your winning of 10 events!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Hey Hey...

did you know:

*i broke the "official" OH-BLD record in competition (Clement's)
*Clement can speak a bit german
*Jöel teached me M2 and i will leran it
*i didnt do many cubes in multi cause i am working on memo
*it was one of my COOLEST weekends ever
*Erik is the unofficial WR-HOLDER in snoring
*i was one second behind Gunnar in Megaminx average
*i did a bld-try on competition timer (with the display) and got a new PB of 1:32.05
*i learned 4 new puzles: Pyraminx, Clock, Magic and Master Magic (Thanks to Clement and Arnaud van Galen ) and got a 1.79 on Magic after 30 min or so
*ONLY 2 WEEKS AND SOME DAYS TO THE GERMAN OPEN


Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Rama (Mar 31, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> *Erik is the unofficial WR-HOLDER in snoring



I have to protect my brother from such claims, so the only thing I can say is that Ron and Ton are a lot worse from my own experience (UK Open 2007). 

I am happy everyone broke their records and that everyone had a lot of fun. 
All this traveling with the car makes me think, Arnaud are you planning to go to the Czech Open 2008 (if there is one)?


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm yah that was strange, Dennis said I snored both nights (only first 10 min or so) while I slept at the same room with loads of other cubers many times, and they never said I snored :S (Arnaud, Rama, Dan, Joël, Gilles, Lars, Josef, Kai and others).... 
Let's hope I don't snore when sleeping at the same room (read: bed) with my gf (I didn't so far)


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm yah that was strange, Dennis said I snored both nights (only first 10 min or so) while I slept at the same room with loads of other cubers many times, and they never said I snored :S (Arnaud, Rama, Dan, Joël, Gilles, Lars, Josef, Kai and others).... 
Let's hope I don't snore when sleeping at the same room (read: bed) with my gf (I didn't snore so far)


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 31, 2008)

Erik said:


> Hmm yah that was strange, Dennis said I snored both nights (only first 10 min or so) while I slept at the same room with loads of other cubers many times, and they never said I snored :S (Arnaud, Rama, Dan, Joël, Gilles, Lars, Josef, Kai and others)....
> Let's hope I don't snore when sleeping at the same room (read: bed) with my gf (I didn't snore so far)



Do you really sleep with other cubers?? Man, that must be fun! I wish I can do that sometime...


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow! Sounds like a very fun competition! You guys are so lucky that you are all able to meet and drive to these together...
p.s. Did you know Lofty has driven much faster than Erik in a car?
So Erik, your girlfriend... is she a go-getter know what I mean? know what I mean? wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Doudou (Mar 31, 2008)

Erik said:


> Did you know?
> Joël is hard to recognise these days?



I think he made the good choice ... 
Joel, you have never been so close to the A****** T***...


----------



## LarsN (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you know...

-This was the best competition I've ever been to?
-That Henrik has all the danish records except one (which he lost to me)?
-We got served a really nice chocolate cake by Henriks mom?
-I did a practise BLD 1:35.05 for warm up, then 3 dnf's at the event, then 3 succesfull in multiBLD?
-This was the first competition I've ever been to?
-Even though only half of the registered danes showed up, the official list of danish rubiks cube solvers almost doubled?
-A local branch of a national tv-station filmed for two hours, and then only aired 30 seconds of it as background for the end credits? (http://www.tv2fyn.dk/video/13411)
-Danish open had the first ever participating Estonian?


----------



## Henrik (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you all know...

-That I finally broke my 100% streak on BLD so now I can relax and go for fast and not safe?
-That I was exhausted after the competition?
-That you should not bring newly bought stopwatches to your room after a competition, there could be alarms on them, that wake you up at 4am, 5am and 5.20am the next morning?
-That i did my first FMC and I am now bummed about losing to Lars?
-That I'm now 3rd in the world in magic avg?
-That I'm now 3rd in the world on 2 cubes multi BLD with 6:46 min? (PB)
-That I'm Danish Champion in all but 2 events? (FMC and Pyraminx)
-That I hope to see more people for the next competition in Denmark?


----------



## Ron (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Henrik,

I would love to participate in 2009, but please select a location near an international airport or closer to Germany.,

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2008)

This was already pretty close to Germany Ron, about 1 hour driving.

And yes, Ron and Ton snore more than Erik does
No, Eriks snorring isn't bad at all
Yes, Eriks gf is a gogetter wink wink nudge nudge I know what you mean
No, Erik is not a gogetter
Yes, If there will be a 2-day competition in Czech I will drive there
No, the car is not full yet so 
Yes, Rama, you can come (so can you Erik)
Yes, we cubers actually sleep together. Sometimes we just share a room and sometimes we share a bed

Finally, here is the scramble for FMC:
R B' D U2 B' F' L R D' R D' U2 L R' B' F2 L' U F2 L F2 L' R2 D' U'
My regular Fridrich solution
Cross: D2 R U2 R2 B2 U B U
Pair1: B' D B
Pair2: D' R' D' R
Pair3: D B D' B' 
Pair4: D2 L D2 L'
OLL: F L D L' D' F'
PLL: B2 D L R' B2 R L' D B2 (could have been a bit shorter with an insertion)
AUF: D2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Arnaud
I would love to drive to the Czech Open, too
Mybe we can use my car, too.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## KConny (Apr 1, 2008)

Did you know that...

I just got home.
I'm now #2 on 3x3,3x3OH and 4x4 in Sweden, both single and avg. (damn Gunnar)
I had three misplaced edges and two flipped edges in my multi. (damn M2)
before I solved cube #2 in my multi I had a DNF streak in comp of 10 cubes.
my 3x3 avg in final was 16.88, so was my last avg in Sunday Contest.
I placed fourth in 3x3,3x3OH and 4x4
I don't think Joël knew himself that he was good at multi.
it looked like Joël was doing Kuti-style on his 4x4 BLD.
"öte flöte" makes no sense in swedish.
Erik is fast.
I kicked Henriks ass in the 3x3 final.
I like to thank Henrik for that but also for organizing the competition.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Erik said:


> Hmm yah that was strange, Dennis said I snored both nights (only first 10 min or so) while I slept at the same room with loads of other cubers many times, and they never said I snored :S (Arnaud, Rama, Dan, Joël, Gilles, Lars, Josef, Kai and others)....



Mind you, we never slept that much whenever we shared rooms, Erik


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2008)

My winning  FMC solution (hope you can get WR next time Arnaud!!!)
Scr: R B' D U2 B' F' L R D' R D' U2 L R' B' F2 L' U F2 L F2 L' R2 D' U'
D'BD2UFRBFU'B2 (3x3x2 block) 10
z2 U'FR'FRU2L'U'L Finishing F2L minus one pair 9
U2RU2R' solving edges  4
BD2B'U2BD2U'F2UB'U'F2 12
total 35


----------



## KConny (Apr 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I won a cube race against Erik, Joël and Gunnar.  13.92 was my time.


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah you deserved that  you are getting much faster lately!
@ Lars, that sounded a bit wrong  (undoubtly unintentional  )


----------

